

Someone's first Attempt at Material Design in WPF and C# is really nice - NicoJuicy
http://imgur.com/a/HxBWJ

======
NicoJuicy
This is actually a reddit post, but i was really suprised at how good the guy
did it... He's like only 19....
[https://www.reddit.com/r/csharp/comments/3ggyfd/my_first_att...](https://www.reddit.com/r/csharp/comments/3ggyfd/my_first_attempt_at_material_design_in_wpf_c/)

